# What Do You Do? What's Your Typical Work Day Like?



## illegal (Jul 27, 2012)

I work at a Ford dealership.

My official title is "Internet Director and Head of Social Media Marketing" 

Which is a fancy way of saying I have a fancy title. But it doesn't come with the money. At all. :dry:

I make myself get in the shower at 6:50AM.
I leave the house at 7:30
I get there a little before 8:00

I play around on the internet for an hour, possibly attend a sales meeting (depending on the day), and drink coffee. Might go to McDonald's if my dad sends me (he's the General Manager AKA my boss -__-) 

I'll check FMCDealer, Autotrader, and Cars.com. 
I'll check in a car if one gets delivered off the big trucks.
I'll take pictures of cars and put it on the internet.
I'll work on my sales training.
I'll chat it up with customers on the floor
I'll research social media marketing and work on the SM projects I've got going on Youtube, Facebook, and Twitter.

Annnnd that's about it. 8 to 5, five days a week. My hours will get longer once I'm licensed and can start following up on E-leads, hopefully sell a car or two.

:kitteh:


----------



## blueandviolet (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey Thanks! Interesting work you do. I'm glad to know a bit more about the Social Media Marketing world :happy:

Right now my job is anything but thrilling. But it's a job, and I'm not unhappy with it. I'm in the process of applying for other positions within the organization. I'm slightly paranoid about revealing much identifying info about my personal life on PersC, but my job sounds a lot like yours, except I don't really leave the desk much


----------



## Maximum.ENTP (Jul 31, 2012)

So you work at a Ford dealership in marketing? Do you use IOL? If so, I used to work for the company that developed that (and might have even written some of the parts you use).

Anyway, my day starts with the ring of the alarm clock. The time it goes off varies depending on how much work I want to do or time I want to waste before my first meeting.

Then I go downstairs and into my office, as I work form home. Log it, maybe watch some NetFlix, check my messages, then start hacking out some code. (software engineer)

Eventually my wife wakes up and makes me breakfast. Then, meetings. Then more coding. Then the wifey makes me lunch. Then more coding.

When early evening rolls around, we eat dinner, spend some time with each other, then either more coding or bed.

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Maximum.ENTP said:


> So you work at a Ford dealership in marketing? Do you use IOL? If so, I used to work for the company that developed that (and might have even written some of the parts you use).
> 
> Anyway, my day starts with the ring of the alarm clock. The time it goes off varies depending on how much work I want to do or time I want to waste before my first meeting.
> 
> ...


Do you have a college education, and if so, what degree did you get? Also, which programming languages do you use in your work?


----------



## Maximum.ENTP (Jul 31, 2012)

duKempriZ said:


> Do you have a college education, and if so, what degree did you get? Also, which programming languages do you use in your work?


I received a 1.86 GPA in high school, but due to ACT scores and tuba skill, got into CMU with some scholarship help (+student aid). First year at CMU, music major. Second year at CMU, computer science major. Never cracked a 2.75 GPA, but sold lots of papers to kids for beer money.

After 2 successful trips to the re-matriculation board, I finally ditched the whole education scene and dived into the workforce. I knew I had the skill to do higher level programming work, but didn't have a degree. So I took temp clerical jobs, and while typing memos in Word, or building slides in PowerPoint, I'd scope out business needs and code up solutions to them on the side, then present them to people in the office.

In the software development world, know-how usually trumps a degree, as the degree usually only proves you're good at school (in this field), and some of the least skilled developers I know have some of the fanciest degrees. I worked my way up the chain until I got where I am now.

So long-story-short, no degree. I am skilled in C#, VB.Net, SQL Server, Java and other now less used languages. I can spin up servers and configure them for web serving, domain management and other things, and maintain a domain at home that exposes a VPN through my Linux firewall.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

I work at an amusement park. My days tend to have periods of boredom mixed with crazy periods where I'm running around. I'll split it into hours (I work 12.5 hour shifts):

1- Get to work at 10:00, morning management meeting for about 10 minutes, run around doing morning inspections and test runs on each of the seven rides I'm in charge of and make sure I'm done by 10:53

2- Make sure all my employees are in and do their morning inspections and test runs and that all rides get open on time, train any employees that need to be trained, make sure all paperwork is filled out correctly, give everyone an objective to work on for the day (smile more, talk to each person who comes on the ride, give everyone a high five, etc)

3- Meeting #2 where we plan how we're doing our first and second round of breaks, work out any details that need to be worked out for the day's plan, write out notes to leave for the employees coming in at 1, 4 and 6 o'clock so they know where they're going and what they're doing when they get there

4&5- first round of breaks-- I usually do about six 15 or 30 minute breaks and at the same time I'm making sure the person I'm having help me is getting his/her breaks done on schedule so we finish by 3pm

6- walk around and get the break sheet signed, make sure everyone knows what they're doing when the shift change/2nd round of breaks happens at 4

7&8- make sure 4 o'clock people get in on time and people leaving at 4 get out, train anyone who needs to be trained, cover a few 30 minute breaks and make sure my break help gets theirs done on schedule, make sure all day people get switched from their morning rides to their evening rides and everyone's where they should be

9- Make sure 6 o'clock people get in on time and people leaving at 6 get out, train anyone who needs to be trained, go on my own break, meeting #3 where we plan our 3rd round of breaks

10&11- 3rd round of breaks, again I usually do 5 or 6 15s myself while making sure my break help is getting their 6 or 7 done on schedule

12-12.5- get break sheet signed, talk to people, cut staff as we slow down for the night, make sure lines get closed on time, all rides get turned off and closed correctly, everything gets put away that needs to be and all staff gets out on time, closing management meeting where we talk about how the day went/get yelled at for anything that went wrong/tell them any supplies we need for the following day

And that's just the scheduled stuff. While I'm doing all that I'm also constantly watching to make sure everyone's doing what they're supposed to be doing, following the rules, doing a good job, etc, as well as dealing with any problems that come up be they mechanical problems with the rides, complaints from the guests, lost shoes and hats and phones, weather related problems like closing rides for rain or lightning, people throwing up, staff having to go to the bathroom or needing a drink of water or not feeling well, people not showing up for their shifts or upper management moving people around, queue lines having to be changed to make them longer or shorter and a million other little details.

It's crazy, but I love it.


----------



## Amarose (Jul 25, 2011)

Well, I haven't started the season yet, but I can already get an idea of what my job is going to be like. I'm a school photographer, those are the ones that go around to all the schools and take photos of the students, teachers, and staff for things like yearbook, i.d, and I guess just plain photo taking (where you can receive little packets with your photos in them). 

Basically you come in the day before the assignment, pick up everything you need, make sure you have it all and know where you have to be the next day. Then you get up super early the next day, get to the assigned school, start setting up all the equipment around roughly 6-6:30 in the morning (which may or may not take quite some time depending on how well you know the equipment) to be sure everything is working and you can start the day on time. Then you spend the rest of the assignment trying to make people smile so you can get a great shot of them  

The day ends at varying times depending on the size of the school and the amount of photographers assigned to the school. Sometimes it may end around 4 or 5 in the afternoon, sometimes at noon. Sometimes you even have to travel and stay in other towns to do photography at the schools there (like a mini vacation while still working).

So that's basically the job of a school photographer, if you ever wondered lol.





*points down to signature to show that she has some of her own photography posted on her profile, as well as her avatar to the left*


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Pete The Lich said:


>


----------



## Anonynony (Jun 24, 2012)

Most of the time I spend all day on my computer, some times I'll watch tv.
I skate in the morinings, but not too early


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Wake up at 10PM by annoying alarm, be frustrated about it, lay down for another 5 mins wich eventually turn into me sleeping another hour, shift has already begun. Wake up once again and realize oversleeping happend resulting in the reaction of- 'FCK YEA' *feelz awesome* I don't know about you guys but that's a clear *win* in my eyes.

Get up drink some coffee. Ittekimasu the family. Walk to work at my slowest pace while looking up to the nightsky being mind blown at the beauty and spiritual feeling of the universe. Arrive at work (11.30PM), meets boss 'Why you late?!' -Battery of cellphone is fcked up so the alarm failed. *reads bosses face saying 'Sounds unlegitimate' *walks on and gets dressed* 

Walk into the work place -IMMENSE HEAT AND MOISTURE- .shifts done (6 to 7.30AM, depends) Walks home all wet of sweat and dirty but still enjoying the scenery and birds and breathing the nice morning air, goodmorning'ing the usual dude that takes his morning walk around that time. Comes home, ice cold shower, comes out feeling refreshed.


----------



## Ready2fly (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm a Learning Advisor. Best way is to describe a month. In a month I will teach 5-6 courses on leadership, communications, MBTI, PLAR ect. (20% of your time) I will meet about 5-6 people to discuss career plans (20% of time). I spend a zillion hours answer emails. Advise managers on how to use learning with discipline issues (so things get better). Write resumes for military members who can't do it themselves (20%).

Love my job a little of this and a little of that.


----------



## TallTales (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm still a student. A behind one, at that, due to an illness. Just trying to finish up so I can go to college. In the mean time I still figure skate during the day, and got a small hostessing job at night. It's nice and easy, plus it's helped me overcome my shyness.


----------



## knittigan (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm an assistant events coordinator and travel counsellor. I'm working in a museum/visitor information centre for the summer.

I'm out of the house by 8:20 each morning and I arrive at work by 8:50. I open the museum, check for phone messages, check/respond to emails. After that, my days are very hectic and unpredictable. Sometimes I send brochures to other VICs, organise and request brochures, and go to tourism seminars. Some days I give tours that last up to 2 hours. Right now, my coworker and I are responsible for doing the inventory/paperwork/data input for an upcoming charity auction, running summer camps, coordinating volunteers for an upcoming event, creating a slideshow for said auction, doing archival research, tracking donors, creating signage, revamping our tours, as well as running errands, typing up memos, updating our website, putting away gift shop merchandise, receiving packages, answering phones and taking a lot of messages, sitting behind the front desk and greeting/being gracious/charming the pants off of visitors while operating the till, doing a daily cash out, providing drop-in travel counselling sessions, and creating random signage for the museum. I'm also responsible for doing payables for our office administrator every once in a while.

Needless to say, we're very busy to the point that we're dangerously close to being run off of our asses. Oh, the joys of working for an understaffed and underfunded nonprofit.


----------



## Uralian Hamster (May 13, 2011)

I deliver office supplies around my city, pretty laid back minus dealing with terrible drivers all day long. 

-wake up at 5:30am
-leave around 6:15
-get coffee/gas
-arrive at work at 7:20
-sit around in a meeting room waiting for my boss to arrive
-get the list of deliveries for the day, grab work phone and head out
-drive around until the truck is empty, usually 5-9pm
-get home around 6-10
-check email, watch a movie, play xbox then bed.

Thats about it, its a good summer job until school starts.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I get up between 8:30 and 9:30, go to the office, sit down at my desk. Boot up my workstation. Waste two or three hours on the internet checking Facebook, PerC, Gmail, other forums. Go to lunch. Come back. Check on the jobs I'm running, make sure they don't require any babysitting. Make sure my boss hasn't emailed me a task. If he has, spread it out over the entire day/week to avoid doing any actual work for as long as possible. Make a circuit consisting of a few humor and webcomic sites, culminating in theChive, which can last me until 2:00 or 3:00 if I'm lucky. Go outside, walk around campus for a while. Make more rounds on the forums I frequent, even though nobody is really that active during the workday. Leave as early as I can justify - 4:30 to 4:45 - and either go to the gym or get on the bus to go my dance classes.

I'm an analyst. It's sucking the life out of me.


----------



## whydeo (Jul 19, 2012)

Accountant in a family business. Absolutely boring.

I'm up at 6:20am after the second alarm at 6:15am.
6:55am, I'm out the door.
When traffic is at its usual, I reach the office at 7:20am.
Work starts at 8am.

I'm always the earliest so I unlock doors, get the air-conditioning units, servers, computers, monitors running, run the coffee machine (I get myself 2 mugs) and surf the net until the siren rings.

8 to 5: I clear out all paper work for the day, maintain books, sort and organise documents and transactions slips, run errands (pay bills, deposit cheques, replenish amenities).

Back home by 6pm.
I cook dinner, walk the dog, feed the dog, take a shower and done dealing with the outside world by 8pm.
I start studying at 9pm.
Sleep at 11:30pm.

I work full-time and study part-time. My weekdays are long.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm a service manager for a big IT company. Been doing this for about 5 years. I've been at the same company for about 15 in various roles, most of them involving leadership or management in some way. For the last 8 years I've worked from home.

-Alarm goes off at 6, I roll over and check emails and texts on my Blackberry (yes, we still use those for work communication).
-After I've responded to anything urgent that came in overnight, I take a shower, start coffee, and if I have him that part of the week, start breakfast for my son.
-I go back to bed with my laptop and check on other things I have going on. Review agenda for the 7:30 daily meeting. Check fark, FB, PerC, and a few other sites.
-By now my son is up and around and I'm finishing his breakfast. I get him dressed and ready for school.
-Drop him off at school a few minutes before my 7:30 meeting.
-During the meeting I exhort my team members to do what they are doing faster, better, more nicely, whatever. Handle some issues while on the cell phone and driving.
-I return home and start up the laptop again, forwarding emails (noting my concerns), chatting with people around the world telling them that some things are more important than others. I have FB and other social sites running on my personal computer on the side to fill in the times in-between actual effort.
-I fill out online forms for one thing or another. Always forms to fill out. Sometimes the app crashes out in the middle of form-filling. I seethe.
-Other meetings start. Everyone is either stupid as hell or speaking in extremely broken English.
-I get phone calls and IM's from directors, project managers, VP's and technicians. Most of them are new to the account, or just newer than I am. I know where the bodies are buried. They want my tribal knowledge. Over the course of 15 years I've done most of their jobs at one time or another.
-More meetings. Meetings, meetings, and more meetings. On most of them my only role is to listen and offer an opinion, or go off in the background and get the guy whom I know can answer the question at hand with some authority. Some meetings I run and I need to take notes and force some resolution.
-My boss pings me. Something I did do, didn't do, or something he needs me to do ASAP.
-I eat lunch while in a meeting. Usually, I'm also doing laundry, sweeping, cleaning, or arranging family stuff in the background.
-I tell people to tell other people what we need and why it's important.
-More FB, PerC, and other sites while handing forms, meetings, emails, etc.
-I need to get something at the store or get my car serviced or do something for my son. I start up the IM client on my Blackberry and take off for an hour or so. No one knows where I'm at.
-Sometimes a problem happens and I need to get on my laptop while on the phone and urge people to fix stuff. This can go on for minutes, hours or literally days. I can usually arrange to get some relief. Not always, though.
-Most days I am done around 4:30 or so. I go pick up my son from day care at 5:15. Other days I work later. Some days I take my Blackberry to the bar for happy hour and finish up emails and IM's from there.
-Sometimes I'm called or paged in the middle of the night or on the weekends. This has become more rare. It unsettles me because although it shows our organization has been doing its job (to minimize unscheduled problems) it also means I seem less critical.

That's about it.


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

I work for my mother, a hardcore ISTJ business owner to whom absolutely no one can catch up.

I spend all day mostly cooked up in a windowless office poking away at a calculator, arguing with lazy employees who won't do their job.

Life is grand, ain't it?


----------



## whydeo (Jul 19, 2012)

SocioApathetic said:


> I work for my mother, a hardcore ISTJ business owner to whom absolutely no one can catch up.
> 
> I spend all day mostly cooked up in a windowless office poking away at a calculator, arguing with lazy employees who won't do their job.
> 
> Life is grand, ain't it?


This is exactly the hell I go through everyday. I've stopped arguing with lazy employees a long time ago. I ignore them and I just pick up after their mess, with much frustration and anger. My dad and boss, also ISTJ yells at me for doing other people's job. I yell back, "That's cos you employ imbeciles... That's why!"


----------

